# Effect = Orange Screen



## MySam (Oct 4, 2005)

My iMovie has never done this before. I've tried to add Soft Focus and Black and White effects to my image, and in the preview it looks normal. But once I apply it, it makes the image have a very orange tint to it without doing either effect at all. Can I do anything for this?


----------

